# AMR pre Employement test (questions about it)



## caliboosted (May 18, 2008)

so im going for a pre employement test / to schedule and interview this coming friday. Im really curious what this test is going to consist of ? Does anyone have an idea what is on this test ? or What the process is with AMR ? any help would be great searched the internet and didnt really come up with much.


----------



## firecoins (May 18, 2008)

never worked for AMR.  Probably BLS material.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 18, 2008)

bear in mind the following information is 4 years old and relates to amr northeast(mass)

my written was basically an emt basic final. if you did well on your course final, you should do fine. 

my practical was cpr, assessment, and loads lifts and carries. cake the whole way around.

the interview was equally ridiculous. i dont know how things are in cali, but in ma there are more jobs than emts so mass companies for the most part will hire anyone with a pulse and a ticket. some companies try to rise above and have standards but its a ruse. 

all that being said, amr is hands down the worst company i have ever worked for in any field. i would rather go back to pushing carriages at the supermarket than work for them again.


----------



## roxychick (May 18, 2008)

The questions are 120 questions I think. 80 of it are national based registry questions and the rest are like personality questions. They will grade it on the spot and you only can miss like 25 questions I think. I really don't remember! Haha, anyways, the questions are actually easier than the NREMT but a little review might help if you're a little rusty. Once you have passed the test they will give you a call for setting up the skills test and the interview. The skills test was pretty easy...it was for medical and trauma assessment combined, seated patient for a spinal immobilization, and the one with the bvm. You also have to show them that you know how to work the O2 tank and take it apart and stuff. Well at least that's what I had to do when I went in! And the interview part was like a regular interview except they throw in a couple of questions in there for you like scenario questions and other stuff...


Hope this helps! ^_^


----------



## caliboosted (May 19, 2008)

thanks guys that gave me atleast a ball park idea of what to expect, Why do so many people hate working for amr ?


----------



## KEVD18 (May 19, 2008)

amr is a national company. they are very very corporate. their entire goal is making as much money as possible. patient care is a distant second. they have so many employees that they dont have the capacity nor the inclination to care about YOU. your a number. they make no effort to even pretend they care about you as a person.


----------



## daedalus (May 19, 2008)

The AMR test is 120 questions, most are medical EMT questions and 30 or so remaining are personality. Review the OB/GYN chapter in the Brady book. Good luck!


----------



## C2F2Girl (May 20, 2008)

This was a great thread to find as I am also thinking of applying to work at AMR part-time within the year. Does anyone know what the part-time scheduling is like? I've heard everything from you work regularly every week to you work when you want, sometimes never.


----------



## roxychick (May 21, 2008)

C2F2Girl said:


> This was a great thread to find as I am also thinking of applying to work at AMR part-time within the year. Does anyone know what the part-time scheduling is like? I've heard everything from you work regularly every week to you work when you want, sometimes never.



I heard that you had to be working there for at least a year or so fulltime to go as a part time EMT.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 21, 2008)

I just started with them and didnt have any written test.  I did have a physical agility test and a pre-employment drug screening.

In my orientation class, there were 4 full-time employees and 2 part-time


----------



## KEVD18 (May 21, 2008)

you can be hired part time, or at least you could when i worked there.

heres one other thing i forgot to mention, again this is how it was at amr northeast div almost 4 years ago. it might not be national policy:

during orientation, you sit down with the scheduler and pick your shift from the list of available shifts. you then sign a contract agreeing to work that shift for 9 months before you can change it. get into nursing school, tough crap. wife has a baby, oh well. they did have a few outs for you. if they created a brand new shift, you could bid on that at any time. you could also change your status(ft>pt) you could be released. thats about it. this goes back to them not caring about you as a person. things change in peoples lives and a company that cares about its employees understands that. a company that isnt concerned with their employees institutes a policy that makes it easier on the scheduling dept, but can be devastating for the employee.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (May 21, 2008)

if you are applying for AMR part time in Cali, good luck. They do the interveiw and testing, then given you pass that they just put you on their waiting list, which In cali is really long from what I understand, especially for part time. I dunno if you said you were in cali but someone else mentioned it so im assuming. Basically hiring for AMR varies greatly from place to place.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 21, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> you can be hired part time, or at least you could when i worked there.
> 
> heres one other thing i forgot to mention, again this is how it was at amr northeast div almost 4 years ago. it might not be national policy:
> 
> during orientation, you sit down with the scheduler and pick your shift from the list of available shifts. you then sign a contract agreeing to work that shift for 9 months before you can change it. get into nursing school, tough crap. wife has a baby, oh well. they did have a few outs for you. if they created a brand new shift, you could bid on that at any time. you could also change your status(ft>pt) you could be released. thats about it. this goes back to them not caring about you as a person. things change in peoples lives and a company that cares about its employees understands that. a company that isnt concerned with their employees institutes a policy that makes it easier on the scheduling dept, but can be devastating for the employee.




We didnt do that either.  From reading this, its amazing how different AMR is from region to region... I've heard that I'm working at the red headed step child division though.  I have been very happy with what I've seen so far.  I'm sure behind the scenes its different, but from my vision, its just like any of the smaller companies.


----------



## caliboosted (May 25, 2008)

ok so i took the test, I think i did pretty good but they said everyone gets to take the test and a interview. If you pass the test and the interview you get a call. If you miss one of them you get a letter. Missed test you have to wait a month to retake, missed interview you have to wait six months. The place im applying for is alameda co in ca bay area fyi for all any one curious. This forum has helped alot so far. Any idea about what interview questions they might ask ? Is it going to be like a fire fighter 1 interview with crazy hard questions to get passed or what ? I asked the amr ladie giving the test and she said its all national standard amr questions, whatever that means.


----------



## jazminestar (May 25, 2008)

caliboosted said:


> thanks guys that gave me atleast a ball park idea of what to expect, Why do so many people hate working for amr ?



maybe because they are reaaaaalllly unprofessional, just speaking from expierence......long story short, they offered me a job as a full time emt-b, i was suposed to take the fit test last thursday and attend orientation starting june 2nd.....i get a call from them last tuesday telling me they no longer had a position available and would put me on a wait list.........:glare:  i've put in countless calls to the h/r dept that had called me, i've had ONE LIVE conversation with them......they haven't called me back since, even though i've left at least 5 or 6 messages.........they never really explained what exactly the 'wait' list meant or if i should still be taking the fit test or not.........it's totally ridiculous and unprofessional..........oh well, ended up getting a better job offer with rural metro.....so i guess it worked out


----------



## KEVD18 (May 25, 2008)

they'll likely ask you some scenario questions, some personality questions, and some protocol questions.

they of course, they will ask you if your prepared to spend your entire career with them bowing down and worshiping at the temple of the almighty dollar.


----------



## Mich (Oct 2, 2009)

*Paramedic pre hire test*



daedalus said:


> The AMR test is 120 questions, most are medical EMT questions and 30 or so remaining are personality. Review the OB/GYN chapter in the Brady book. Good luck!




You cant leave us hanging like that,  did you work for the company ? or still do.? 

 Examples of the personality questions and or were there drug calculations on test RSI etc ?

Im preping for a different company however sounds like they use same test format and I believe the person in charge there once worked for the a-m-r

Otherwise look forward to hearing from ya.. 

Mich


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 5, 2009)

I applied with AMR years ago right before getting my EMT B (job offer was contingent on me passing and getting the certs) and there was a written test similar to NREMT, a practical test also similar to NREMT, an oral interview typical in any corporate setting, and then a physical exam including testing ROM and lifting skills.  It had to have been the goofiest interview I have ever been through and I got the offer but after a little more research decided another company was better for my situation.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Oct 8, 2009)

everything with Apply for AMR depends on what county you are applying for, they may all be the same company but each county kinda does their own thing. The Written test is a NREMT style test with the personality section that you have to score at least 80% on. just review a national reg study book and its alot of the same material. The nice thing about the interviews is they are done by other EMTs and Medics, at least in my county they arent done by the higher ups. They are the people you are going to work with so to get through the interview you gonna have to make them want to work with you. after that its just the phisicals and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Nocturnal_EMT (Oct 10, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> amr is a national company. they are very very corporate. their entire goal is making as much money as possible. patient care is a distant second. they have so many employees that they dont have the capacity nor the inclination to care about YOU. your a number. they make no effort to even pretend they care about you as a person.



Maybe that's true of amr in your state... I work for amr in long island NY and they are focused on patient care first and treat their employees like actual human beings! unlike most private company... I've been here for 6 months now and I love it!


----------



## Mattie (Jan 26, 2016)

caliboosted said:


> ok so i took the test, I think i did pretty good but they said everyone gets to take the test and a interview. If you pass the test and the interview you get a call. If you miss one of them you get a letter. Missed test you have to wait a month to retake, missed interview you have to wait six months. The place im applying for is alameda co in ca bay area fyi for all any one curious. This forum has helped alot so far. Any idea about what interview questions they might ask ? Is it going to be like a fire fighter 1 interview with crazy hard questions to get passed or what ? I asked the amr ladie giving the test and she said its all national standard amr questions, whatever that means.


im in riverside county california. the interview questions i had were based on work or school experience and there was no right answer. you just told them stories about times you solved a problem ect. they're mostly looking to see how much you care about people. then after that there was another interview and i was given a job offer. the joboffer is contingent on you passing the pre employment tests and drug screen. then you do orientation and boom! you're and AMR EMT


----------



## Jorge Holguin (Jul 7, 2016)

Mattie said:


> im in riverside county california. the interview questions i had were based on work or school experience and there was no right answer. you just told them stories about times you solved a problem ect. they're mostly looking to see how much you care about people. then after that there was another interview and i was given a job offer. the joboffer is contingent on you passing the pre employment tests and drug screen. then you do orientation and boom! you're and AMR EMT


Hello! I'm actually in the process of getting an EMT position in the Riverside county . I already have all my certs/licenses. But I just wanted to ask you if they make you take a test, I hear of people taking an NREMT/EMT final- style test before you even get an interview. Information on your process would be greatly appreciated. Just trying to be prepared.  Have a good one!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jorge Holguin said:


> Hello! I'm actually in the process of getting an EMT position in the Riverside county . I already have all my certs/licenses. But I just wanted to ask you if they make you take a test, I hear of people taking an NREMT/EMT final- style test before you even get an interview. Information on your process would be greatly appreciated. Just trying to be prepared.  Have a good one!


Yes. It's 60-80 questions if I remember correctly.


----------

